# Software Installation Funktioniert nicht mehr (Logitech Options)



## Saiyu (23. September 2019)

Guten Tag 

Ich habe leider zurZeit Probleme meine Software Logitech Options für die Maus MX Master 2s zu Installieren.

Sobald ich versuche die Software zu installieren taucht ein namenloses Fenster in der Windowsleiste auf und verschwindet nach 2-3 Sekunden wieder. Anschließend passiert einfach gar nichts mehr. Ich kann den PC aber weiterhin nutzen. (also kein Blackscreen oder so) Ich habe auch versucht ältere Versionen zu Installieren, leider immer mit dem selben Ergebnis.
Im Windows Bericht wird mir auch ein Fehler angezeigt der auf .Net framework hinweist...

Natürlich habe ich mich im Internet auf die Suche nach einer Lösung  gemacht.
Bisher wurde folgendes versucht:
- installation mit deaktiviertem Vierenschutz/Firewall
- Installation als Admin
- Neuinstallation der .Net Frameworks
- Windows Updates
- SetPoint Installation (unterstützt leider die Maus nicht mehr)
- PC Neustart xD
- Kontakt zum Support (bisher keine Antwort...)

Ehm ja. 

Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Möglichkeit oder eine Vermutung wieso die Installation einfach nicht durchgeführt wird?
Oder eine Alternative Software in der ich die Maus je Anwendung neu belegen kann? 

Ich nutze übrigens Win 10 Home Version 1903.

Danke im Vorraus
Lieben Gruß


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. September 2019)

Die genaue. NET Fehlermeldung wäre schon sehr wichtig. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Saiyu (24. September 2019)

Ja tut mir leid ich wollte die Fehlermeldung noch rein kopieren 

Ich habe nun aber die net framework sachen deinstalliert und konnte dann mein Programm problemlos installieren.
Nun werf ich die net frames wieder drauf 

Trotzdem danke!


----------

